
Ask HN: Does Passion ever come back? - sticky_thrrwwwy
The last time I felt &quot;passionate&quot; was way back in grade school. I want that jump-out-of-bed, work-all-night feeling again.<p>Does it ever come back? Should I even be pursuing passion? The reason I ask the latter question was a previous HN post that concluded the average person justifies taking advantage of people who claim they are passionate. If that is the case, how can I be comfortable being a jack-of-all-trades master of none?<p>Finally, I got diagnosed with depression (take it with a grain of salt). People who consider themselves struggling with depression, how do you find that energy&#x2F;joy again?
======
chrisaycock
I've never had depression or anything as serious, but I definitely know what
it's like to feel burned-out. Twice I've had the feeling of just not wanting
to do anything: first towards the end of my PhD, and then after a ten-year run
in the finance industry. I had pushed so hard for so long that the end results
were irrelevant.

If you're in therapy, start with _why_ do you feel the way you do. Also, what
do you actually want to be passionate about?

I've found that _working on my goals_ has been my biggest source of happiness.
I also seek-out other people who are interested in similar goals, which has
led to a lot of important social connections.

My conclusion is that _living in the present_ and not worrying too much about
the past or future has been the most critical aspect of happiness overall. I
think you might benefit from practicing that as well.

------
ameyv
I can totally relate to this. I'm in same shoes. Thing I can tell you is that,
if you wish to get it back start doing small thing that are easy to do and
allow yourself to fail. Be happy about it. You are human just like everyone
else. If you think that you need to be somewhere in high place just to feel
happiness, then you need to inspect on that thought and correct it. I wish to
write more on this. I might write own journey on blog and share you the link.

Hope this help.

Yes definitely you can get it back, your passion and that energy.

------
wdiamond
See something awesome and long run for It.

